# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Вайшнавское поселение

## Aleksan

Харе Кришна
Хотел узнать есть ли вайшнавы заинтересованные в создании общины-поселения в Краснодарском крае?
Возможно такое поселение уже есть и к нему можно примкнуть, но информацию к сожалению мне пока найти не удалось.
Буду рад любым ответам и информации.
поселения Адити Дукхаха и Аударьи Дхаммы - не совсем то что я ищу.
Спасибо.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Харе Кришна
> Хотел узнать есть ли вайшнавы заинтересованные в создании общины-поселения в Краснодарском крае?
> Возможно такое поселение уже есть и к нему можно примкнуть, но информацию к сожалению мне пока найти не удалось.
> Буду рад любым ответам и информации.
> поселения Адити Дукхаха и Аударьи Дхаммы - не совсем то что я ищу.
> Спасибо.


А что там не устраивает (если не секрет)? Вроде намерения-то благие.

----------


## Aleksan

> А что там не устраивает (если не секрет)? Вроде намерения-то благие.


Лично мне ближе идея о родовых поместьях обличенная в вайшнавскую культуру.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Лично мне ближе идея о родовых поместьях обличенная в вайшнавскую культуру.


НУ вот полеление Ковчег.Там есть и поселенцы -кришнаиты.Мы ездим в деревню мимо него.Это в районе Медыни.Одна из наших матаджи собирается туда с семинаром поехать(пригласили),просила подвезти.Может Вам подойдет? Вот их сайт http://www.eco-kovcheg.ru/

 Примерно 120 км по шоссе на машине по Калужскому, Варшавскому или Киевскому шоссе до Малоярославца. От Малоярославца в сторону Медыни до деревни Ильинское. В Ильинском поворот направо в сторону деревни Мосолово и ехать по бетонке примерно 10 км.

Можем подвезти ,если что,до Ильинского, в выходные.

ВНИМАНИЕ !
Бетонка в проезжем состоянии, но сильно разбитая - будьте осторожны !

----------


## Aleksan

Спасибо большое, прабху, с Ковчегом немного знаком, но к сожалению это не совсем Краснодарский край.

----------


## Дамир

> Спасибо большое, прабху, с Ковчегом немного знаком, но к сожалению это не совсем Краснодарский край.


Будущее Краснодарского края, не Радужное.

----------


## Светлана )

Почему?

----------


## Дамир

> Почему?


Сократить количество регионов Матвиенко предложила на встрече с депутатами Госсовета Татарстана. «Я считаю, что 83 субъекта Федерации для России — это много, причем субъекты очень неравновесны по своему уровню экономического и социального развития, по своему потенциалу», — заявила Матвиенко. При этом она сообщила, что у неё есть сведения о том, какие регионы могут быть укрупнены, но перечислять конкретные названия не стала.
Вопрос: как вы считаете, будет ли политик такого уровня высказывать своё личное мнение? Тем более, планы укрупнения субъектов Федерации периодически будоражат умы наших парламентариев с начала этого века. Последний раз не особо внятные предложения вносил в 2007 году тогдашний спикер Госдумы Борис Грызлов.
Еще один вопрос: как вы думаете, почему Матвиенко именно сейчас получила задание прощупать настроения в обществе? И почему не стала упоминать конкретные регионы? Ответ: Олимпиада-2014!
Секрет таится именно в возможности спокойного проведения столь масштабного мероприятия. Ну, допустим, объединят Санкт-Петербург с Ленинградской областью или Вологодскую с Архангельской. И что? Каким, так сказать, боком здесь Олимпиада? Никаким. Разгадка кроется в Ставропольском крае, одном из самых проблемных регионов страны. Не секрет, что последние годы идёт тихая, ползучая оккупация территории края со стороны соседних кавказских республик. Земли в крае богатые, население достаточно миролюбивое. Есть что пахать и есть кого доить. Правда, время от времени, происходят вспышки межнациональных и межконфессиональных конфликтов, последствия которых местные власти с завидным постоянством спускают на тормозах, именуя конфликтами на бытовой почве или банальным хулиганством.
Ситуация обострилась в 2010 году, когда силовым решением Ставрополье было выведено из состава ЮФО и включено во вновь созданный СКФО. Русское население края поняло, что его просто продали, отдали на откуп братьям по округу. Но это были ещё цветочки.
А вот теперь, за год до Олимпиады-2014, созрели и ягодки. Через год Ставропольский край прекращает своё существование! В рамках договорённостей Кремля с главой Чеченской республики львиная доля Ставрополья перейдёт под юрисдикцию Чечни. Точнее, не только Чечни. Районы, граничащие с Краснодарским краем, присоединятся к нему, а те, что рядом с Ростовской областью перейдут в подчинение Ростова-на-Дону. Остальная же территория, включая краевой центр и район Кавминвод – Чечне.
Что в этом случае получает Чеченская республика? Во-первых, территорию, в 4 раза превосходящую её нынешнюю, вдобавок эта территория – не горы, а плодороднейшие земли и обширные пастбища. Во-вторых, порядка 2 миллионов населения, которое можно эксплуатировать (а опыт содержания рабов у чеченцев немалый,). В-третьих, в результате передела собственности, промышленность, курортную зону, сырьевые ресурсы и инфраструктуру. В итоге – Чеченская республика со столицей в Пятигорске, или как он там будет называться, может быть Нью-Грозный?
Что взамен получает Российская Федерация? Во-первых, значительное сокращение дотаций Чечне. Во-вторых, избавление от проблемного региона, доставляющего только головную боль. В-третьих — и в-главных — отсутствие террористических эксцессов во время проведения сочинской олимпиады, что, несомненно, положительно скажется на международном престиже нашего Президента. И всё это – под личные гарантии Рамзана Кадырова, Героя России, немало, в своё время, с этой Россией повоевавшего.
Вы можете сказать, что это всё – плод воспалённого воображения автора. Тогда ещё один вопрос: как вы думаете, зачем из района, в будущем граничащего с Чечнёй, эвакуируют налоговые органы, ЗАГС, и даже прокуратуру, а взамен планируется размещение сразу шести войсковых частей?

----------


## Светлана )

> Через год Ставропольский край прекращает своё существование! В рамках договорённостей Кремля с главой Чеченской республики львиная доля Ставрополья перейдёт под юрисдикцию Чечни. Точнее, не только Чечни. Районы, граничащие с Краснодарским краем, присоединятся к нему, а те, что рядом с Ростовской областью перейдут в подчинение Ростова-на-Дону. Остальная же территория, включая краевой центр и район Кавминвод – Чечне.


Откуда эта информация? Это Ваше предположение или есть ссылка на документ?

----------


## Дамир

> Откуда эта информация? Это Ваше предположение или есть ссылка на документ?


"Конечно есть ссылка и документ, напечатано во всех газетных изданиях и показано по всем телеканалам и не только российским". Такая информация Светлана, никогда не разглашается и находится под Грифом "Секретно", а не редко "Совершенно Секретно". Вы или Ваши знакомые когда-нибудь видели/слышали, что СССР будут резать на куски ? Отвечу за Вас : Конечно же нет ! Вы легли спать в одной целостной стране, а проснулись в отдельной её части. В Ставрополе люди которые живут в стране, а не просто её населяют, хорошо знакомы с этим сюрпризом ! 
Всё конечно может изменится, как например настроение США бомбить Сирию, сменилось на план, оставить эту идею.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Восток дело тонкое. То, что там непременно полыхнет рано или поздно вполне очевидно. Хочет кто-то или нет, но Кавказ хоть и довольно давно, но завоеван Российской империей. И этот факт никто из кавказцев не забыл. Обычно рано или поздно любая империя теряет завоеванное.

----------


## Правислав

Вайшнавы боятся смерти? Кто бы мог подумать. Если есть на Земле рай, то это Краснодарский край. Вы разве не знали?  :smilies:  4 года назад переехал с семьёй с Сибири на Кубань, очень благостная земля располагающая к жизни, именно по этому " свято место пусто не бывает". Если не вайшнавы заселят Кубань, то придётся им когда-нибудь выживать в условиях тундры, где из пищи есть лишь ряба и мясо.

----------


## Elena.evgrafova

Харе. Кришна! Мы с мужем сейчас переезжаем в краснодар. Есть желание создать вайшнавское поселение рядом с краснодаром. Давайте делать это вместе!

----------


## Дамир

> Харе. Кришна! Мы с мужем сейчас переезжаем в краснодар. Есть желание создать вайшнавское поселение рядом с краснодаром. Давайте делать это вместе!


У Вас есть последовательный план действия развития ?

----------


## Правислав

Готов помочь, чем смогу. Так-как есть некоторый опыт "экопоселенчества".

----------


## Chandana das

как устроится по соседству?

----------

